# Carver cascade water heater



## NeilyG (Jul 20, 2020)

Something tells me the Carver cascade water heater on our recently acquired Autosleeper hasn’t been serviced for a while, if ever.
(Was smoking like a coal fire!)


----------



## mikejay (Jul 20, 2020)

Wow looks very dirty no wonder it was smoking looks like a good blowout and brush might sort it. The burner looks like its starting to rust quite badly on the left might want to check its not split.

Mike


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 20, 2020)

NeilyG said:


> Something tells me the Carver cascade water heater on our recently acquired Autosleeper hasn’t been serviced for a while, if ever.
> (Was smoking like a coal fire!)
> 
> View attachment 84549
> ...


Woodbine or tipped.


----------



## n brown (Jul 20, 2020)

swift rub with T-cut ,it'll be as good as new


----------



## The laird (Jul 20, 2020)

Just watch a genie don't jump out when you polish it


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 20, 2020)

Cleaned it up & tried it - belching out yellow flame.
In my photo above, to the right of the igniter you'll see some loose bits of rusty burnt away strips of metal - think something needs replacing?


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 20, 2020)

Just seen a good clip that lets me know how things should be:


----------



## barryd (Jul 20, 2020)

Mine literally blew up on Christmas day one year. Someone stupidly put a bolt in the pressure valve. Went off with a proper bang. Mrs D was sat on the seat above it.   water everywhere. We fixed it by chopping the hoses to bypass it and bunging the cap of a biro in the ends.  There was a huge long thread about it on Facts. Gave all the blokes a welcome distraction I think.


----------



## n brown (Jul 20, 2020)

did you remove and empty the burner ? if it's full of crap that would explain the yellow flame, not enough air getting in


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 20, 2020)

Removed the burner unit & everything inside has just corroded to bits:


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 20, 2020)

Reckon previous owner’s left it on with no water in the tank for rather a long time at some stage?


----------



## harrow (Jul 20, 2020)

NeilyG said:


> Cleaned it up & tried it - belching out yellow flame.
> In my photo above, to the right of the igniter you'll see some loose bits of rusty burnt away strips of metal - think something needs replacing?



Yes just a new fridge and water heater


----------



## n brown (Jul 20, 2020)

here you go ,cheap as chips - buy a couple https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...TRS0&_nkw=carver+cascade+burner&_sacat=169486


----------



## in h (Jul 20, 2020)

n brown said:


> here you go ,cheap as chips - buy a couple https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_...TRS0&_nkw=carver+cascade+burner&_sacat=169486


Perhaps I should open a chip shop somewhere near where you live...


----------



## runnach (Jul 20, 2020)

Truma bought carver a few years ago and stopped supporting making the brand hence part availability sketchy and expensive


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 20, 2020)

I have salvaged a few for s/parts.


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 22, 2020)

We ordered a new burner piece from eBay - £60.

I’ve heard Mr Brown lives in a rather exclusive gated community where our national dish can fetch these kind of prices? Maybe they’re roasted individually on a spit over these kind of burners?


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 22, 2020)

Got a gas leak on the main fitting. Tried wrapping ptfe tape around the bit that slides in but no progress yet. 
These things are sent to try us - maybe need to replace it.


----------



## n brown (Jul 22, 2020)

treat yourself to a hand-tighten regulator  https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/iGT-Low-...691344&hash=item36305a94da:g:wJUAAOSwEUdeFr1b


----------



## maingate (Jul 22, 2020)

Blimey!

How old is that regulator.


----------



## n brown (Jul 22, 2020)

don't be so ageist , it's doing it's best


----------



## harrow (Jul 22, 2020)

n brown said:


> don't be so ageist , it's doing it's best



Its like all things they leak a bit as they get older


----------



## harrow (Jul 22, 2020)

NeilyG said:


> Got a gas leak on the main fitting. Tried wrapping ptfe tape around the bit that slides in but no progress yet.
> These things are sent to try us - maybe need to replace it.
> 
> View attachment 84614



Its getting to the point of needing a pair of stillsons, Marie its time for a new one


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 22, 2020)

maingate said:


> Blimey!
> 
> How old is that regulator.


Yes, I think the previous owners have had their run ins with this - hence the well-worn tightening nut & the leak spray. 
Anyway, ordered a new one.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2020)

Its a welsh one thats why it has a leek.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2020)

Just wired my carver up to find it will not heat the water,and fecken sink will not empty,head scratch time.


----------



## n brown (Jul 22, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Just wired my carver up to find it will not heat the water,and fecken sink will not empty,head scratch time.


have you tried pulling the fecken plug ?


----------



## n brown (Jul 22, 2020)

harrow said:


> Its like all things they leak a bit as they get older


speak for yourself ,Officer Dribble


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 22, 2020)

Opened pipes from sink to tank at two places,water flows,join up and it will not flow,must be air locking,wondering would a electric pump under the sink work.


----------



## in h (Jul 26, 2020)

NeilyG said:


> Got a gas leak on the main fitting. Tried wrapping ptfe tape around the bit that slides in but no progress yet.
> These things are sent to try us - maybe need to replace it.


The seal is between the dome on the regulator and the hole in the bottle. I can't see how you could possibly get ptfe tape to seal it. 
Just replace the regulator:  they're really cheap. Far less than a replacement bottle of gas.


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 26, 2020)

in h said:


> The seal is between the dome on the regulator and the hole in the bottle. I can't see how you could possibly get ptfe tape to seal it.
> Just replace the regulator:  they're really cheap. Far less than a replacement bottle of gas.


I refer the right hon. gentleman to post no. 25.

(‘replacement bottle of gas’?)


----------



## in h (Jul 26, 2020)

NeilyG said:


> (‘replacement bottle of gas’?)


You know: the cost of swapping an empty bottle with a full one. Generally the wrong side of £20. 
Compared to about a fiver (the first I found: not any sort of recommendation) https://gasproducts.co.uk/gas-regul...-mbar-low-pressure-propane-gas-regulator.html


----------



## Buckby (Jul 26, 2020)

If you need it repairing give Gary a ring at arc systems he’s the top man for carver repairs I’ve known him for years 07901 544431


----------



## runnach (Jul 27, 2020)

Buckby said:


> If you need it repairing give Gary a ring at arc systems he’s the top man for carver repairs I’ve known him for years 07901 544431


If Gary is the lad in Nottingham he is superb , carver god


----------



## NeilyG (Jul 27, 2020)

I replaced the clapped-out burner piece (£60) on the water heater & all is looking good - nice pretty blue flames & no more belching smoke etc. Fingers crossed it stays that way for the foreseeable.


----------



## trevskoda (Jul 27, 2020)

Does any one know the wattage of the element in the carver ge2 electric model,think its 3ah may be wrong,i work it out at 690 w


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Jul 27, 2020)

trevskoda said:


> Does any one know the wattage of the element in the carver ge2 electric model,think its 3ah may be wrong,i work it out at 690 w



@trevskoda, don't know if this helps, but this is from the Carver Cascade Rapide instruction manual that came with our van?

Don't know if you're talking about an all-electric model (is there one?) but ours operates on either gas or mains electric.


----------

